# Allucinante



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

*Emergenza a Pechino Rimosso il capo dell'ente che controlla la qualità dei cibi*

*Latte cinese, 53 mila intossicati 
Lo scandalo nascosto ai Giochi*

*La denuncia il 2 agosto, ma le autorità sono state attivate il 4 settembre*


DAL NOSTRO CORRISPONDENTE  
 PECHINO — L'allarme generale per il latte tossico era scattato il 2 agosto. Mancavano appena sei giorni alle Olimpiadi. E sul tavolo del sindaco di una città del Nord-Ovest dal nome quasi impronunciabile (Shijiazhuang), più di due milioni di abitanti, era comparso un rapporto che già illustrava le malefatte alle quali erano ricorse 22 aziende per alterare il prodotto destinato soprattutto ai più piccoli. Ma si poteva, il 2 agosto, spezzare la macchina mediatica messa in piedi e oscurare la bellissima vetrina che la Cina stava lustrando per presentare al mondo il risultato delle sue importanti riforme economiche? Anche a costo di giocare con la salute di 53 mila bambini — quanti sono stati, come si è saputo ieri, costretti o al ricovero (12.892) o al controllo in pronto soccorso — il numero 1 di questo regno poco conosciuto che ospita l'industria chimica, tessile e alimentare, e che è la capitale della Provincia, l'Hebei, attorno a Pechino, ha preso il dossier e lo ha chiuso a chiave. Era da mesi che migliaia di famiglie lamentavano effetti collaterali opposti a quelli per i quali i medici sollecitano l'assunzione di tanto latte nell'infanzia. 
*Anziché fortificarsi, *le ossa decadevano e il corpo entrava in sofferenza per il blocco di alcune funzioni del fegato. Ciò a causa di melamina aggiunta a badilate (nelle linee di produzione, hanno raccontato alcuni imputati, ne arrivavano sacchi strapieni a 29 dollari ciascuno). Una sostanza che oltre certi limiti è veleno: un trucco per fingere di migliorare la percentuale proteica. Le analisi, e si era alla vigilia della grande kermesse olimpica, avevano spazzato via ogni ragionevole dubbio. Lì dentro c'era un intruglio nocivo. Adesso che lo scandalo è sulla bocca di un miliardo e 300 milioni di cinesi è facile dare del «terrorista» al signor Ji, il sindaco della città, vicesegretario del partito comunista dell'Hebei, e additarlo come l'esempio del funzionario di medio-alto livello che per arroganza o negligenza ha provocato uno sconquasso del genere. La verità è che il signor Ji ha eseguito gli ordini di chi aveva imposto di sacrificare qualsiasi cosa all'ordinato svolgimento e al successo del mega-evento sportivo. Questo chiedeva la politica dell'immagine. E il sindaco si è dato da fare, da bravo soldatino. 

*Per almeno un mesetto si è tenuto in cassaforte il rapporto. *Poi, a riflettori spenti, il 4 settembre ha finalmente avvertito i suoi superiori gerarchici nella Provincia. Credeva di essersi comportato da amministratore pubblico fedele: durante le Olimpiadi vietati i diversivi. Il cerino acceso è rimasto nelle mani del signor Ji che è finito in carcere. Bersaglio del gigantesco scaricabarile. Ma che sia stato lui l'unico a conoscere i dettagli della contraffazione alimentare e l'unico esecutore della volontà di silenziare la vicenda è dura da credere. Ieri il capo dell'Authority che vigila sulla qualità del cibo e sulla regolarità delle ispezioni, Li Changjiang, è stato rimosso dall'incarico. È il primo pesce grosso a cadere a Pechino. Segno che la catena dell'omertà si estendeva ben oltre i confini di una città a 300 chilometri dalla capitale. È immaginabile che la valanga della indignazione subisca una brusca frenata, ma che si fermi è impossibile. Lo scandalo sta bussando alle porte del potere che conta. Dalla periferia si sposta al centro. E una domanda (con relativa risposta adeguata) può fare saltare il banco: chi ha intimato al capo dell'Authority di aspettare l'11 settembre, quando già migliaia di bambini erano ricoverati (4 morti), di informare l'Oms, come previsto dai protocolli internazionali? All'origine di questo scandalo vi è uno dei problemi irrisolti della Cina: l'enorme difficoltà per il governo, addirittura l'impossibilità fino ad oggi, di vincolare le ramificazioni del partito comunista e della amministrazione al rispetto della legalità. Un conflitto che riesplode dopo la «tregua» olimpica. In nome dei Giochi la norme del buonsenso erano state sospese e sacrificate. Con un prezzo, quei 53 mila bambini intossicati, davvero tragico. Adesso, a Pechino e in periferia, ognuno col suo carico di responsabilità è spalle al muro. 
 Fabio Cavalera
*23 settembre 2008*


----------



## Old falena (23 Settembre 2008)

mi sembra che da tempo i "piccoli" produttori europei messi in ginocchio dalle grandi produzioni commissionate in cina, chiedano regole ferree di controllo: ne più e ne meno di quelle applicate anche qui in Italia.. si starà a vedere se questo sacrificio di bambini in "tributo all'immagine" farà svegliare qualche coscenza: che vergogna però


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2008)

*bene*

Altri due scandali commerciali del genere e poi vedremo quale economia andrà in ginocchio.... questi cinesi, esplosi nel mercato, non hanno capito che le truffe prima o poi si ritronceranno contro di loro e contro i loro connazionali all'estero.  Prima i polli con l'aviaria, poi i coloranti tossici, ora il latte, e sono certa che non é finita.
Avrebbero dovuto imparare dai cugini giapponesi che copiavano, é vero,  ma copiavano anche la qualità.
Bruja


----------



## Nordica (3 Ottobre 2008)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Ottobre 2008)

Scusate se lo chiedo: abbiamo bisogno di latte cinese?


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Scusate se lo chiedo: abbiamo bisogno di latte cinese?



Oggi è tutto un mercato globale, conta parecchio il prezzo.
In aereo mi è capitato di bere del Cabernet fatto in Cina: era buono!
Pensavo che ci volessero decade prima che i cinesi facessero un buon vino.
Questi cinesi imparano a fare tutto con una velocità incredibile.


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Oggi è tutto un mercato globale, conta parecchio il prezzo.
> In aereo mi è capitato di bere del Cabernet fatto in Cina: era buono!
> Pensavo che ci volessero decade prima che i cinesi facessero un buon vino.
> Questi cinesi imparano a fare tutto con una velocità incredibile.


Speriamo che imparino in fretta a fare il ragu se no son cazzi!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Speriamo che imparino in fretta a fare il ragu se no son cazzi!!!


Ho letto un'intervista in cui Etile Carpenè diceva che il prosecco cinese migliora incredibilmente anno dopo anno.
Se questi sanno fare il prosecco, il ragù lo fanno a occhi chiusi.


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho letto un'intervista in cui Etile Carpenè diceva che il prosecco cinese migliora incredibilmente anno dopo anno.
> Se questi sanno fare il prosecco, il ragù lo fanno a occhi chiusi.


meno male se no se ti capitavano a tiro sai che legnate gli tiravi!


----------



## Bruja (4 Ottobre 2008)

*mah*

Il problema non é quanto presto imparino a copiare... lo hanno già fatto egregiamente i giapponesi in altri campi, ma cosa infilino dentro i prodotti per raggiungere lo stesso risultato a nasso costo e senza attenersi alle norme di legge. 
La tossicità per loro é un optional non un deterrente.
Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Uno dei miei principi inderogabili è: non comprare dai cinesi! Per tutta una serie di motivi tra i quali mancanza assoluta di qualità e di rispetto per le norme sul lavoro.
Ergo ... per me potrebbero andare a farsi fottere!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Uno dei miei principi inderogabili è: non comprare dai cinesi! Per tutta una serie di motivi tra i quali mancanza assoluta di qualità e di rispetto per le norme sul lavoro.
> Ergo ... per me potrebbero andare a farsi fottere!


 Condivido fin dove si trova il materiale che mi serve nel paese in cui vivo. Segue poi chi mi offre il prodotto al prezzo migliore.

Quello che non capisco che dobbiamo comprare il latte cinese. Sia in Italia che in Austria e Germania, maggiori produttori di latte in Europa, avanza del latte e si vende il latte in polvere in tutto il mondo.

Ripeto: è proprio necessario che compriamo (in Italia) latte cinese?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Condivido fin dove si trova il materiale che mi serve nel paese in cui vivo. Segue poi chi mi offre il prodotto al prezzo migliore.
> 
> Quello che non capisco che dobbiamo comprare il latte cinese. Sia in Italia che in Austria e Germania, maggiori produttori di latte in Europa, avanza del latte e si vende il latte in polvere in tutto il mondo.
> 
> Ripeto: è proprio necessario che compriamo (in Italia) latte cinese?


 Infatti nessuno compra il latte cinese.
In ogni Paese avvengono sofisticazioni. Mi sembra che possa accadere anche in Cina. Quello che mi stupisce è perché non vengono date notizie o con uguale rilievo di sofisticazioni avvenute altri Paesi.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2008)

Credo che piu' che bere latte cinese il problema sia cosa viene prodotto con quel latte... per esempio il cioccolato al latte...


----------



## Bruja (4 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno compra il latte cinese.
> In ogni Paese avvengono sofisticazioni. Mi sembra che possa accadere anche in Cina. Quello che mi stupisce è perché non vengono date notizie o con uguale rilievo di sofisticazioni avvenute altri Paesi.


Forse perché non sono morti dei bimbi che l'hanno bevuto.  
La situazione sanitaria di quel latte era tragica, non era sofisticato, era altamente tossico.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse perché non sono morti dei bimbi che l'hanno bevuto.
> La situazione sanitaria di quel latte era tragica, non era sofisticato, era altamente tossico.
> Bruja


 Se non ne viene data notizia, non si conoscono neppure le conseguenze.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Ottobre 2008)

Mi ricorda un po' il vino francese sofisticato con liquido anti-gelo qualche annetto fa. O dell'olio di oliva da non so quale paese che conteneva diossina. O della mucca pazza per via del pesce nel cibo delle mucche.

Ma chi è che si inventa queste cose? Io li metterei tutti al muro per direttissima. Peccato che non si può.


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno compra il latte cinese.
> In ogni Paese avvengono sofisticazioni. Mi sembra che possa accadere anche in Cina. *Quello che mi stupisce è perché non vengono date notizie o con uguale rilievo di sofisticazioni avvenute altri Paesi*.


Sarai ben strana tu! Io spero che vengano date notizie da tutti i paesi dove potrebbero avvenire sofisticazioni. Intanto dalla Cina è certo! Cosa ti fa prendere posizioni di questo genere? Hai degli scambi commerciali in atto con la Cina ... oppure si tratta solo di socialismo reale?


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non ne viene data notizia, non si conoscono neppure le conseguenze.


Tu sai se è avvenuto in qualche altra nazione?


----------



## Iris (6 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Mi ricorda un po' il vino francese sofisticato con liquido anti-gelo qualche annetto fa. O dell'olio di oliva da non so quale paese che conteneva diossina. O della mucca pazza per via del pesce nel cibo delle mucche.
> 
> Ma chi è che si inventa queste cose? Io li metterei tutti al muro per direttissima. Peccato che non si può.


Chi si invente queste cose? Chiunque produce senza etica. Massimo profitto con il minimo costo. E' una legge che i cinesi hanno imparato bene.
L' Occidente non è da meno: la Cirio comprava pomodori cinesi ( forse ancora oggi lo fa); la mancanza di scrupoli dei cinesi trova un buon mercato in Occidente.
Le grandi marche occidentali usano manodopera asiatica (Cina, sud est asiatico), pagando poco materie prime e forza lavoro per un prodotto che immesso sul nostro mercato "vale" centinaia o migliaia di euro.
Noi paghiamo 1900 euro una borsa (non dico la marca) che in realtà al produttore è costata 19 euro. Sottraiamo da 1900, i 19, immaginiamo pure che molto vada in costi di trasporti, trasferimenti, terzi ecc ecc...quanto rimane all'Occidente e all'imprenditore cinese? Abbastanza da far prosperare questo mercato in eterno.
Mi dispiace contraddire Bruja, ma l'economia cinese non andrà mai a picco, a meno che non crolli la nostra.


----------



## Iris (6 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sarai ben strana tu! Io spero che vengano date notizie da tutti i paesi dove potrebbero avvenire sofisticazioni. Intanto dalla Cina è certo! Cosa ti fa prendere posizioni di questo genere? Hai degli scambi commerciali in atto con la Cina ... oppure si tratta solo di socialismo reale?


No. Non è politica. E' buon senso. E' sciocco pensare che ciò che viene prodotto in Cina, o in un altro angolo del mondo, nella nostra epoca, non ce lo ritroviamo nel piatto, se non in minima parte.
Le intossicazioni dei bimbi cinesi sono eclatanti, perchè letali e massiccie. I nostri figli sono intossicati giorno per giorno. Le intossicazioni dei nostri bambini costituiscono unallarme per i nostri pedriatri.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Chi si invente queste cose? Chiunque produce senza etica. Massimo profitto con il minimo costo. E' una legge che i cinesi hanno imparato bene.
> L' Occidente non è da meno: la Cirio comprava pomodori cinesi ( forse ancora oggi lo fa); la mancanza di scrupoli dei cinesi trova un buon mercato in Occidente.
> Le grandi marche occidentali usano manodopera asiatica (Cina, sud est asiatico), pagando poco materie prime e forza lavoro per un prodotto che immesso sul nostro mercato "vale" centinaia o migliaia di euro.
> Noi paghiamo 1900 euro una borsa (non dico la marca) che in realtà al produttore è costata 19 euro. Sottraiamo da 1900, i 19, immaginiamo pure che molto vada in costi di trasporti, trasferimenti, terzi ecc ecc...quanto rimane all'Occidente e all'imprenditore cinese? Abbastanza da far prosperare questo mercato in eterno.
> Mi dispiace contraddire Bruja, ma l'economia cinese non andrà mai a picco, a meno che non crolli la nostra.


Assolutamente vero... pero' spetta anche all'azienda che compra o produce in cina avere un'etica e farla rispettare ai fornitori. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' sulle borse non hai ragione... in genere se costano 1900 euro e' perche' sono prodotte in Italia (tranne Luis Vuitton ma peste colga a chi compra quelle cagate)


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero... pero' spetta anche all'azienda che compra o produce in cina avere un'etica e farla rispettare ai fornitori.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solo Hermes


----------



## Iris (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero... pero' spetta anche all'azienda che compra o produce in cina avere un'etica e farla rispettare ai fornitori.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Per avere il Made in Italy basta che l'ultimo segmento produttivo avvenga in Italia. Ad esempio appicico due pecette in Italia ad un pezzo prodotto in cina, con materiale e edesigner europeo.

Comunque concordo: i cinesi non hanno etiica, e se mai ce l'avessero, la metterebbero in vendita!!!


----------



## Iris (6 Ottobre 2008)

Io, ho pagato un sacco una borsa di marca...(all'interno c'era scritto made in Chine).
Cretina io....e quelle come me!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Stessa cosa per una maglietta di una nota manifattura di tendenza spagnola ....all'interno c'è scritto che è prodotta in Marocco.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Per avere il Made in Italy basta che l'ultimo segmento produttivo avvenga in Italia. Ad esempio appicico due pecette in Italia ad un pezzo prodotto in cina, con materiale e edesigner europeo.


No ti sbagli... chi lo fa mente alla grande: se il prodotto jeans per esempio e' fatto in Cina ma il lavaggio eseguito o applicazione di decorazioni in Italia il capo e' comunque fatto in Cina... per essere onesti dovrebbero indicare le due cose...tipo capo prodotto in Cina e decorato in Italia... 

Sono certa perche' e' quello di cui mi occupo.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io, ho pagato un sacco una borsa di marca...(all'interno c'era scritto made in Chine).
> Cretina io....e quelle come me!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Fammi indovinare ha a che fare con un'anatra la borsa?


----------



## Iris (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ti sbagli... chi lo fa mente alla grande: se il prodotto jeans per esempio e' fatto in Cina ma il lavaggio eseguito o applicazione di decorazioni in Italia il capo e' comunque fatto in Cina... per essere onesti dovrebbero indicare le due cose...tipo capo prodotto in Cina e decorato in Italia...
> 
> Sono certa perche' e' quello di cui mi occupo.


 
parecchie aziende mentono. Quel che dici tu è vero. Ma molte aziende(non faccio nomi) mentono. Me lo ha detto il mio fornitore di borse e scarpe. Confermato da un'altra mia cara amica commerciante. A meno che abbiano imbrogliato pure loro...tutto è possibile.
I cinesi sono capaci di tutto...hanno fatto chiudere pure i commercianti ebrei a Roma. Il che....


----------



## Iris (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fammi indovinare ha a che fare con un'anatra la borsa?


No. Quelle papere ho smesso di comprarle..


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> parecchie aziende mentono. Quel che dici tu è vero. Ma molte aziende(non faccio nomi) mentono. Me lo ha detto il mio fornitore di borse e scarpe. Confermato da un'altra mia cara amica commerciante. A meno che abbiano imbrogliato pure loro...tutto è possibile.
> I cinesi sono capaci di tutto...hanno fatto chiudere pure i commercianti ebrei a Roma. Il che....


Ma non e' colpa esclusiva dei cinesi... loro offrono a basso costo ovviamente le aziende che accettano devono chiedersi come fanno ad offrire  un prezzo cosi' basso...

Ma questo vale principalmente per le piccole firme... le grandi firme non rischiano il nome per una differenza di 30 USD a pezzo...

Pero' il discorso abbigliamento e' stato quasi vivisezionato... tralasciando per esempio di vivisezionare la produzione alimentare in Cina... cretini!


----------



## Iris (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non e' colpa esclusiva dei cinesi... loro offrono a basso costo ovviamente le aziende che accettano devono chiedersi come fanno ad offrire un prezzo cosi' basso...
> 
> Ma questo vale principalmente per le piccole firme... le grandi firme non rischiano il nome per una differenza di 30 USD a pezzo...
> 
> Pero' il discorso abbigliamento e' stato quasi vivisezionato... tralasciando per esempio di vivisezionare la produzione alimentare in Cina... cretini!


Ma infatti finche accade a vestiario ed accessori...il danno è limitato. Dovremmo essere noi consumatori a guardare meno alla firma e maggiormente alla qualità: Ora che il gruppo Max Mara produca all'Est mi danneggia, ma fino ad un certo punto, l'importante è che lo dichiari (dovrebbe pure abbassare i prezzi però), e così tutti gli altri...
Per quanto riguarda ciò che mangio, sinceramente sono più esigente, e vivendo in Italia preferisco mangiare materie italiane, non fosse altro perchè subiscono meno trasporto, e dovrebbero essere più fresche.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti finche accade a vestiario ed accessori...il danno è limitato. Dovremmo essere noi consumatori a guardare meno alla firma e maggiormente alla qualità: Ora che il gruppo Max Mara produca all'Est mi danneggia, ma fino ad un certo punto, l'importante è che lo dichiari (dovrebbe pure abbassare i prezzi però), e così tutti gli altri...
> Per quanto riguarda ciò che mangio, sinceramente sono più esigente, e vivendo in Italia preferisco mangiare materie italiane, non fosse altro perchè subiscono meno trasporto, e dovrebbero essere più fresche.


Ti diro' le fabbriche all'est sono peggiori di quelle cinesi... veramente roba da matti!

Il fatto e' , come scrivevo prima, non tanto le materie prime tipo latte, quanto cosa cosa si produce con quel latte... vedi cioccolato... una famosa marca di cioccolato inglese ha dovuto ritirare completamente il cioccolato fatto in cina proprio perche' contaminato!!!

Ovviamente e' un danno per il nome dell'azienda visto che i consumatori non lo scorderanno facilmente... quindi azienda doppiamente cretina!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> parecchie aziende mentono. Quel che dici tu è vero. Ma molte aziende(non faccio nomi) mentono. Me lo ha detto il mio fornitore di borse e scarpe. Confermato da un'altra mia cara amica commerciante. A meno che abbiano imbrogliato pure loro...tutto è possibile.
> I cinesi sono capaci di tutto...hanno fatto chiudere pure i commercianti ebrei a Roma. Il che....


Sia in Cina che in Giappone (forse non più) esistono villaggi con i seguenti nomi:
France, Germany, Italy ... e con le loro leggi possono quindi dire, se proviene da questi villaggi: Made In France, Made In Germany, Made In Italy. Corrisponde alla verità (loro) e noi legalmente non possiamo fare nulla.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Sia in Cina che in Giappone (forse non più) esistono villaggi con i seguenti nomi:
> France, Germany, Italy ... e con le loro leggi possono quindi dire, se proviene da questi villaggi: Made In France, Made In Germany, Made In Italy. Corrisponde alla verità (loro) e noi legalmente non possiamo fare nulla.


Pero' nel cetificato d'origine metti la nazione non il villaggio... se il villaggio e' in Cina sara' Made in China


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2008)

*.....*

E' ovvio che l'agroalimentare é il campo più sensibile, quello più a rischio, ma non tralascerei l'abbigliamento.... ci sono persone che sono state ricoverate per aver indossato stoffe tinte in modo tossico e reattivo.
Perfino bimbi con placche rosse ed eritemi...
Concordo sul fatto che sia i frodatori che le aziende che se ne servono alla lunga sono degli imbecilli commerciali perché una volta beccati hanno praticamente chiuso con la fiducia dell'acquirente.

Comunque farei un distinguo il lavoro per conto terzi di qualità e provenienza sicura e controllabile!  
Negli anni 70 a Carpi si realizzava l'80% della maglieria di qualità europea (e quindi mondiale) e rammento bene che alcuni maglifici ricevevano per conto di grandi Maison francesi il filato dal biellese (il migliore) e una volta tinto veniva confezionato con la modelleria degli stilisti di quei maglifici. Poi veniva apposta l'etichetta della varie case.... Chanel, Nina Ricci, YSL, Cardin, Balenciaga, Dior, e naturalmente anche i vari Missoni, Fendi, Biagiotti, come se li avessero creati loro.
Quello però era lavoro terziario di alta qualità.... nessun paragone con le schifezze dell'est e asiatiche.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Se la gente vuole risparmiare affari loro!

Le firme note seguono fedelmente la normativa europea per quanto riguarda le tinture, il contenuto di nickel e i vari trattamenti chimici del tessuto... i capi venduti in Europa devono passare test di laboratorio o ciccia.

Per i bimbi poi la normativa e' chilometrica... 

La manifattura dell'Alta moda rimane la stessa di allora, ecco perche' raggiungono cifre da capogiro, ma e' un mondo a parte.

Poi la UPIM fa made in Italy accertato ma gli Italiani a quanto pare non ci comprano tanto, preferiscono i cinesi... allora che si becchino le allergie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' nel cetificato d'origine metti la nazione non il villaggio... se il villaggio e' in Cina sara' Made in China


e con questo poi si subentra nell'area della truffa vera e propria. Sul documento di provenienza viene scritto Italy e non China. Il certificatore da parte sua chiude un occhio e vede solo quel che c'è scritto, ovviamente dietro lauta compensazione.

Queste operazioni sono poi anche di difficile controllo in quanto troppe dogane sono compiacenti di compensi extra (parola esatta: *bhakshish*, entrata nel gergo mercantile da circa 30 anni), e quindi diluiscono i fatti in modo che alla fine i prodotti non sono più riconducibili al produttore.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> e con questo poi si subentra nell'area della truffa vera e propria. Sul documento di provenienza viene scritto Italy e non China. Il certificatore da parte sua chiude un occhio e vede solo quel che c'è scritto, ovviamente dietro lauta compensazione.
> 
> Queste operazioni sono poi anche di difficile controllo in quanto troppe dogane sono compiacenti di compensi extra (parola esatta: *bhakshish*, entrata nel gergo mercantile da circa 30 anni), e quindi diluiscono i fatti in modo che alla fine* i prodotti non sono più riconducibili al produttore*.


Guarda che a volte e' proprio il produttore che si rivolge alla mano d'opera non legale ... leggiti Comorra


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che a volte e' proprio il produttore che si rivolge alla mano d'opera non legale ... leggiti Comorra


 Non voleva arrivare a tanto, ma è vero. Riguarda anche il vasto mercato del software e forse quello al primo posto mondiale. Dopo il latte Cinese, ovviamente.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> e con questo poi si subentra nell'area della truffa vera e propria. Sul documento di provenienza viene scritto Italy e non China. Il certificatore da parte sua chiude un occhio e vede solo quel che c'è scritto, ovviamente dietro lauta compensazione.
> 
> Queste operazioni sono poi anche di difficile controllo in quanto troppe dogane sono compiacenti di compensi extra (parola esatta: *bhakshish*, entrata nel gergo mercantile da circa 30 anni), e quindi diluiscono i fatti in modo che alla fine i prodotti non sono più riconducibili al produttore.



Ma l'illegalita' non e' prerogativa cinese 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutti i paesi ne sanno qualcosa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma l'illegalita' non e' prerogativa cinese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 certo. non volevo insinuare che la criminalità sia cinese. sarebbe troppo semplice ...


----------

